# Should a minister of finance control a budget?



## pinkyBear (2 Mar 2011)

Given that a new report has shown that Bertie, Brian and Charlie ignored the DoF's pre budget recommendations and as a result we are now landed in a right mess. 

Should a Minister of Finance control a budget? Given that a minister is motivated by his desire to be re-elected, so pre-election he can organize a budget give away, thus enhancing the chances of re-election. If a party get back into power, then they can start some gentle "cutbacks". 

I remember  when I worked for a major hospital, the hospital budget was always boosted pre-elected, then for a few years after there would be gentle cutbacks until the next election, when again they would get a boost in funding..

If the budget was controlled by the DoF, this department have no vested or political motivation to buy a citizens vote. In addition, rather than cyclical up and down of spending, the spending would be consistent and measured.... 

Now I know, in real life we would never see a Minister of Finance relinquish power and control of a budget ..
P..


----------

